# Decisions Decisions



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Or leave it on leather?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I liked the black strap as on Rhaythorne picture... Speedbird 1 strap is nice too...

Bloody nice watch Paul









All pictures were taken between 3:35 and 3:47: That must be a new WR for changing straps and taking pictures of each. If not, aPB at least!
















Another productive afternoon.We're certainly grateful for your efforts!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd go for the bond strap!

Looks good, and congrats with that record!

goodlooking watch TOO!!!!








Gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The PB included "help" from my 5 year old!









I think this one is a


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Of course there is always the old faithful! (loosing daylight note the 3 sec exposure).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul it looks best on the Royal Tank Regiment NATO IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Plain Nato or old faithful for me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Let's face it it's a bloody lovely watch no matter what band it's on, poss even mesh! I think as a mil watch it does suit the nato's very well. But I like it on the usa oiled best so far!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

namaste said:



> I liked the black strap as on Rhaythorne picture...


Thank you









I must say that Bond NATO combination looks very nice. I might try that myself later.

I noticed from the "Friday" thread that none of the RLT'69's were on the same strap. It does seem to work whatever strap you put it on.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG,

Did you buy six RLT 69's or spend all afternoon changing straps?
















Middle left or bottom right work best IMHO. That yellow edged one is 'orrible...also IMHO!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> Let's face it it's a bloody lovely watch no matter what band it's on, poss even mesh!


I'm curious now!


















> t does seem to work whatever strap you put it on.


Agree with you (but I still prefer black nato







).








What's that Benetton sponsored attempt Paul!!














No matter what band? Not so sure!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> That yellow edged one is 'orrible


I'm sure the Royal Logistics Corps would be very unhappy to here you say that Paul.









Middle left is actually standard Nato grey. I've adjusted the lighting to show it better.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks best on the Grey and Bond straps in my opinionn - not keen on the other stripey ones. Also I think a plain black Nato would look the dogs doo-dads







How about one of Roys flieger straps


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think a Flieger too


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Old faithful does take some beating, I keep going back to it after my futile experiments.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT'69 on Brown Flieger :


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Could we stop the torture please?!?























Can we see it on a black Flieger (I have a black Flieger at 18mm, I'll imagine the rest).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Pieter, I've lost my light now for today, the sun has gone in as they say. You'll have to imagine a bit longer.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats the one4 Roy,looks great on the brown Flieger.Mine can come that way


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Roy, do you use daylight for most of your pictures?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Pieter I do.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I think it looks great on the Speedbird NATO. Spookily enough I've been wearing my SBII on a red, white and blue NATO patriot today although your one looks French because it's blue, white and red









Love the photos of the 69, your photos of the Acrylic crystal version heped me make my mind up and buy one!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

TimD said:


> Love the photos of the 69, your photos of the Acrylic crystal version heped me make my mind up and buy one!


 Nice one Tim! It's a fantastic watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

namaste said:


> Could we stop the torture please?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture of 69 on a flieger in my review in the review forum. Best combo yet?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I second that, I'm wearing mine on a black 18mm flieger and it looks the badger's nadgers. It really gives it the vintage mil watch look.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi-

Thanks for the pictures.

These mostly look like 18mm staps. What looks best - 18mm or a slightly squished 20mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

old faithfull 

paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell :swoon: this feels like eon's ago!

The 69 has 18mm lugs, I haven't tried a 20mm on it.

my smiths w10 has 19mm and I use a 20mm nato for that.


----------

